# Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, NO good, very bad day home



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Steve Carell Stars in the Hilarious Comedy that is perfect for the Entire Family! 

Disney’s
ALEXANDER AND THE TERRIBLE, HORRIBLE,
NO GOOD, VERY BAD DAY 

Available on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, 
Disney Movies Anywhere and On-Demand – February 10th

** Inaugural Recipient of the Common Sense Seal **

Synopsis:	Disney’s heartwarming comedy will have your entire family laughing out loud. Based on the best-selling book, it follows the exploits of Alexander as he experiences the most terrible and horrible day of his young life and wonders if bad things only happen to him. But he discovers he’s not alone when his dad (Steve Carell), mom (Jennifer Garner) and family live through their own terrible – and hilarious – day. It will tickle everyone’s funny bone, and warm their hearts as they discover how even on rotten days, families can grow closer. 

Cast: Steve Carell (Crazy, Stupid, Love, TV’s The Office) as Ben Cooper, Jennifer Garner (Dallas Buyer’s Club, TV’s Alias) as Kelly Cooper and Ed Oxenbould (Paper Planes) as Alexander Cooper, Bella Thorne (TV’s Shake It Up!) as Celia, Dylan Minnette (Prisoners, Let Me In) as Anthony Cooper.
Producers: Shawn Levy (Real Steel, Night at the Museum), Dan Levine (The Internship, Along Came Polly), Lisa Henson (TV’s The Science Kid)

Directors: Miguel Arteta (Youth in Revolt, The Good Girl)

Writers:	Screenplay by Rob Lieber. Based on the book “Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day” by Judith Viorst

Product SKUs: Digital HD & SD, Blu-ray Combo Pack, Disney Movies Anywhere & On-Demand

Bonus Features:	
(Digital HD*, Disney Movies Anywhere, Blu-ray)
Alexander…In Real Life 
Snappy Crocs & Punch Roos: The Australian Outback Party 
Walkabout: A Video Diary 
And The Delightful, Magnificent, Very Good Bloopers 
"Hurricane" by the Vamps - Music Video 

DVD Snappy Crocs & Punch Roos: The Australian Outback Party
"Hurricane" by the Vamps - Music Video 


*Digital bonus offerings vary by retailer (continued) 

Ratings: “PG” in US; “PG” in Canada; (bonus materials are not rated)

Feature Run Time:	Approximately 81 Minutes

Aspect Ratio:	2.39:1 - 16x9 – Widescreen

Audio:	Blu-ray: 5.1 DTS-HDMA (English) & 5.1 Dolby Digital (Spanish, French)
DVD: 5.1 Dolby Digital 

Languages:	English, French and Spanish

Subtitles:	English (ESL/SDH), French and Spanish


----------

